# spicy fatty and ABT's w/ qview



## smokemifugotem (Oct 31, 2009)

Here are a few pictures of the fatty that i just rolled, and the abt's that i made for the game today. The fatty has sage sausage, smoked black pepper white cheddar cheese, peppered salami, banana peppers, basalmic vinegar blackened onion, bleu cheese and a drizzle of sriracha. The abt's are jalapeno's, garden vegetable cream cheese, a triangle of extra sharp cheddar, bacon and a sprinkling of brown sugar. Theyre on the smoker now. Ill post more pics when theyre done.





More to follow.


----------



## richoso1 (Oct 31, 2009)

That is one flavored packed FATTY, which I was there to taste test it.


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 31, 2009)

Man that sounds good - send me a slice


----------



## heliboydoesbbq (Oct 31, 2009)

Lookin good... Go orange and blue!!! 

I'm waiting for the Q-View with baited breath.. 

Rock ON! stretch!

HBBdBBQ


----------



## smokemifugotem (Oct 31, 2009)

You and me both my friend!!! Here they are approaching the half way mark...

Couple more hours and mm.mmm.mmmm!


----------



## heliboydoesbbq (Oct 31, 2009)

HEY- sus chris toe!!! those look good mon ami' 

and GO BRONCOS

*San Jose State Spartans 7 - *

*Boise State Broncos 38 
*

*in progress*








	

		
			
		

		
	
4th - 12:27 1 2  3  4 T 
San Jose *State*   0 7  0   0 7 
*Boise State*       7 17 14 0 38


----------



## gruelurks (Oct 31, 2009)

No doubt, that fatty looks to surely pack a punch! Nice!


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 1, 2009)

The Fattie and ABTs Look Great...


----------



## scpatterson (Nov 1, 2009)

Now thats a fattie...Looks good....What is sriracha???????????????????????


----------



## smokemifugotem (Nov 1, 2009)

Sriracha is only one of the best condiments ever created!!! Its the chili paste that you can see in the bottle with the green cap and the rooster on the front. One of gods gifts to us for sure. 
So the abt's were a hit and the fatty came out freaking delicious!! Here are a few pics of the final products. Billie Mays even gave his approval! ...It is halloween after all.



Thanks for looking! Now i have to go work off the 5000 calories i consumed last night...


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 1, 2009)

I love the Sriracha sauce. It is good on sooo many things. I use it in stir frys all the time and have added it to many a bland sauce to kick it up

Nice job on the Billie Mays.


----------



## scpatterson (Nov 1, 2009)

I will have to try to find some...Man that looks great...I really like thai chili sauce..


----------



## meat hunter (Nov 1, 2009)

[quote Billie Mays even gave his approval![/quote]

LOL, I was just scrolling up when I saw your pic and said, Man, he got Billie Mays to promote his fatty. Everything looks awesome for sure. I'll take one, but if I act within the next 15 minutes, will you sell me 2 for the price of one if I pay the extra shipping and handling?


----------



## deepwoodsdeacon (Nov 2, 2009)

Those look great 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





, gonna try some Saturday. Can' wait!

DWD


----------



## lennyluminum (Nov 2, 2009)

Billy Mays here to tell you about this amazing new product........


----------

